# Do you recommend someone for hab servicing / repairs?



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm in London. Last year I had hab servicing done with Premier in Chichester, but don't want to go there again.

I will need general hab servicing, but also small sundry repairs - 

* despite outdoor light being repaired last October, it still doesn't work 

* shower unit thing that you screw tight to hold the showerhead at a particular height has broken and needs replacing

* one of the door catches is broken

Can anyone recommend someone? 

Thanks :?


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

We have always used Johns Cross in Sussex and they have never let us down. Highly recommended by us and numerous others on here.

http://www.johnscross.co.uk/pages/Workshop.html


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

If Johns Cross can't solve it I would recommend Dave Newell. Yes it is a long way to Telford but there is a very good campsite across the road, so have an alternative trip!

P&L


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I wonder if I can ask this question again please?

I have phoned Johns Cross three times now, and either I can't get through (their phone system is ridiculous - asking me to put in passwords and the like or hang up), or the workshop man is busy, or the workshop is closed (apparently closed on a Saturday!!!), and each time I leave my details for them to call me, but they never do. I did complain to the person I got through to on Saturday about how hard it was to get anyone to call me and again he took my details and said someone would call me but they haven't. 

Well I'm the one trying to give them business, and if they can't be bothered to call me back at this point, goodness only knows how they would treat me if there is a problem. I am completely frustrated with them and I haven't even spoken to someone yet!!! 

So does anyone have any other suggestions as to where I can get an MOT and servicing near London?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I had exactly the same issue a couple of months ago with Johns Cross. Phoned three times and left messages with the person I spoke to who said that someone would get back to me. They never did so I went elsewhere.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

peribro said:


> I had exactly the same issue a couple of months ago with Johns Cross. Phoned three times and left messages with the person I spoke to who said that someone would get back to me. They never did so I went elsewhere.


Where did you go?


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

Try TC Motorhomes in Herne Bay, Kent

www.tcmotorhomes.com

Never used them but their website looks professional and they are agents for Adria.

David


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

peribro said:


> I had exactly the same issue a couple of months ago with Johns Cross. Phoned three times and left messages with the person I spoke to who said that someone would get back to me. They never did so I went elsewhere.


i seem to get this with all in the leisure repairers industry.with the current economic situation you think they would be biting our hands off for the custom.i now personally leave one message and if no response try elseware.as heather said if they treat you that way before they get your money what will the service be like after they have it. :roll:


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

I've been wondering when Johns Cross would reply to this one as I would have thought they'd want to allay any concerns people might have.

We're too far away from them to use but have noticed they've always been very positive in posting answers where they can.

I guess they haven't noticed the thread, concentrating on work probably, maybe I should do the same.

Apologies for thread hijacking by the way, I hope you find somewhere you are happy with.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I seem to remember someone singing the praises of this mechanic in Kent some little while back:
http://www.tomsettkent.com/index.htm

I think it may have been in the context of finding a reliable business for MOT and LEZ conversions.

It looks as if they will not be able to do habitation work, but as mentioned by another poster earlier, if you are prepared to take a short trip away, I can recommend Dave Newell in Telford too. He is very knowledgable, helpful and has probably forgotten more about motorhomes than most of us will ever learn. He writes as "Diamond Dave" in motorhome magazines.


----------



## colliezack (Feb 10, 2008)

I use Trevor Powell of www.premiercaravanservices.co.uk
(No connection at all with premier at Chichester) of Hersden, Canterbury CT3 4JJ. 
Very reasonable charges. Adria affiliated as well as other makes for warranty. Safe parking up area, or nearby for the coast. Any questions send me a message. Have used him for years. Excellant service.


----------

